# What's the quietest possible cube?



## David Weisiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright, so I admit, I cube all the time during school (not during lectures and stuff though). However, this clicking noise can be quite disturbing to the people around me. I was wondering how to get the quietest cube. Like, what the quietest physical cube is, quietest lubricant, quietest tension, etc. Thanks!

David Weisiger


----------



## Vinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Ghost Hand II is pretty quiet if you turn it calmly. Lube doesn't really make a difference. 

Or a storebought.


----------



## teller (Feb 7, 2011)

F or F-II, gummed up with Lubix (it feels less gummed up after a day or three)

The original Ghosthand is also very quiet.


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ghost hand, by far. Maybe some lubix in it, and tensions all your own opinion.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 7, 2011)

Storebought, Mini type A and then I also have this picture cube with very soft plastic.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright cool, thanks for the replies. Question: Which ghosthand is quieter? And I heard that (though horrible), vaseline is very quiet. Is this true? I'm not concerned with how good the cube is, just how QUIET it is 

David Weisiger


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 7, 2011)

I have both cube and Ghosthand I is definitely quieter than Ghosthand II.


----------



## maggot (Feb 7, 2011)

erm, in my personal experience for 3x3 is storebought with shock oil. guhong are fairly quiet with shock oil. any cube with high TPS is going to make a lot of noise. shock oil seems to be my 'quietest' lubricant. turning slowly and accurately (not cutting corners, or doing anything which would make the springs snap the pieces against eachother) is going to make any cube instantly quieter. 4x4 is mini qj with shock oil. 2x2 lan lan is my quietest. GH1 unlubed is fairly quiet, but i've never tried lubing one. it has a swishy sound.


----------



## teller (Feb 7, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I have both cube and Ghosthand I is definitely quieter than Ghosthand II.


 
I have both, and I agree.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright. Well I've heard some things about storeboughts and GH1's. I have storeboughts and they're honestly not that quiet... Is the GH1 louder than that? If so, that's not exactly what I'm looking for. So shock oil is considered the quietest lube? Can we confirm that? Thanks!

David Weisiger


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 7, 2011)

Every cube has its quiet side, but at reasonable tps the ghosthandI remains as the quieter.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 7, 2011)

Lingyun is rather quiet.

On this topic, I wonder if it would be possible to engineer a new type of cube specifically for quietness? I bet there would be a fairly large market for it. I know I would definitely want one.


----------



## maggot (Feb 7, 2011)

i would say that shock oil is the most feasable quiet lubricant. of course you can jam white grease in your cube to make it really quiet, but it will destroy your cube. gumming up a cube with lubix would also be similar in effect to shock oil. heavier weight shock oils will produce poorer turning capability but also would increase your 'quiet' factor. also, shock oil is a far less expensive alternative. ghosthand 1 is quiet in a different respect to a storebought. the pieces have a more airy sound when turning, but it is still just as loud. when a ghosthand 1 locks up (like all the time) and you are forcing it to reverse corner cut and such, it is actually louder than a storebought. a lot of noise on a cube comes from aggressive, inaccurate turning. a brand new, lubed storebought doesnt give you a lot of ability to do such things.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got the MF8 3x3 today, and it's pretty quiet. More than the Ghosthand II. Much more.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2011)

The quietest possible cube is a cube which is not a turned, a cube which does not exist in the physical world, and a cube which does not produce noise.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 7, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> The quietest possible cube is a cube which is not a turned, a cube which does not exist in the physical world, and a cube which does not produce noise.


That made no sense at all, and was probably the most illogical comment I've ever seen. A cube that is stationary and not turned, does not produce any sounds, so you were redundant by saying a cube that does not produce noise. And why would it be nonexistent in the physical world...that makes absolutely no sense. If you took the time to read the thread, you would have seen that the purpose for finding this quiet cube was to cube (meaning turning it), and produce the smallest amount of sound possible. Try to be a little bit more helpful next time.

David Weisiger


----------



## Maniac (Feb 7, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> The quietest possible cube is a cube which is not a turned, a cube which does not exist in the physical world, and a cube which does not produce noise.



Oh, so not this?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

'a cube which does not exist in the physical world'

- in other words not cubing in school somewhere it could bother people :3


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 7, 2011)

This seems to be getting off topic. So would you agree that a storebought is quieter than other cubes such as the GhostHand I? Would you also agree that shock oil is quieter than other lubricants, and if so, what shock oil is good, as I do not have experience with it.

David Weisiger


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

My own storebought is definitely nothing resembling quiet.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> My own storebought is definitely nothing resembling quiet.


That is exactly what I thought. My storebought is very clicky, and loud. This is why I would think another cube would surpass it in quietness.

David Weisiger


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 8, 2011)

Type-D II


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

David Weisiger said:


> David Weisiger



Why not add it to your sig if you post your name every post?


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 8, 2011)

Because I also want what's already in my signature to be there. 

David Weisiger


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 8, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> The quietest possible cube is a cube which is not a turned, a cube which does not exist in the physical world, and a cube which does not produce noise.


 
The quietest cube can exist. The completely silent cube can't exist.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

I put some vaseline in my first cube and it was so gummy feeling (like if i was turning some plasticine or something slimy...) and it barely made noise except scriping of springs, but it was problem of this cube.... I DON'T recommend you to get vasseline, even thou it's quiet it actually slow down my cube and it's hard to get rid of it (at least, don't apply it on good cubes, it will probably ruin it)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 8, 2011)

If you lube any cube with super glue it becomes much more quiet.


----------



## David Weisiger (Feb 8, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> If you lube any cube with super glue it becomes much more quiet.


That's irrelevant to this post because it clearly states throughout that we're looking for a cube that you can turn...And if you could turn it with super glue, it would be very loud since it would be all little broken up pieces. 

David Weisiger


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> If you lube any cube with super glue it becomes much more quiet.



yeah, but if you're not that good with it, it can end in non-cubic state (U layer turned 45°)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 8, 2011)

David Weisiger said:


> I was wondering how to get the quietest cube. Like, what the *quietest physical cube* is, quietest lubricant, quietest tension, etc. Thanks!
> 
> David Weisiger



I understand what you are trying to ask but since it is fairly unanimous that the original Ghosthand is the quietest cube available I mearly put forward the point that if you don't want your cube to make any noise then glueing all the pieces together would solve your noise issue.

I'm sorry that I had to explain this.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 8, 2011)

A5


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 8, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> A5



lol

If you play with a A5 at night aren't you in danger of your neighbours phoning the cops for noise pollution violations.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive heard good things from a pyraminx-bearing-like 3x3.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> I DON'T recommend you to get vasseline, even thou it's quiet it actually slow down my cube and it's hard to get rid of it (at least, don't apply it on good cubes, it will probably ruin it)


 
I get Vaseline to put on my lips.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2011)

David Weisiger said:


> That's irrelevant to this post because it clearly states throughout that we're looking for a cube that you can turn...And if you could turn it with super glue, it would be very loud since it would be all little broken up pieces.
> 
> David Weisiger


 
You do realise some of the guys here are just joking right? 
I'm going with the GHII. If you turn it carefully, it's very quiet. If you're a sloppy solver it will sound more like a AK47 though...

Winston Churchill


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> If you play with a A5 at night aren't you in danger of your neighbours phoning the cops for noise pollution violations.


 
I enjoyed this. My two favorite 3x3x3s at the moment are an A5 (because it's fast) and a GhostHand I (because it's quiet).


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 8, 2011)

Ghost Hand II is quiet if you are just turning sides, but if you speed solve on it, it is like a normal cube, maybe a little quieter.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 8, 2011)

OP: I use 30wt Shock Oil, the brand is Team Associated. The bottle says 30wt but it's actually 350cs (cs is the measurement for shock oil since brands aren't standardized for their weight system). I know Rowe uses the same brand, and uses 20, 25, or 30wt. I forget which (but you can see it in some of his youtube videos).

The thicker shock oil you use, the longer it stays on and the less you need to use (because it gets worked in). The lighter you use, the quicker it dries out and the more you need to make it "gummy." You don't really want to make a good speed cube gummy, for for your purpose, I'd say you should have the goal of making it gummy.

Mike: When did you get the GH? Last I remember, you modded two A5's to be exactly like the Haiyan Memory that you had. And also, I modded my A5 that I hated, and gave it to Spencer Thompson. I liked it a LOT better after I modded it, and I feel like I could have made it even better but I didn't want to spend more time on a cube I was just giving away


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Mike: When did you get the GH?


Quite a while ago, about the same time as the A5. It's not really all that great because it locks up often (that's its one fault), but I love how smooth and quiet it turns, so I still use it a lot. It's ideal if you don't want to disturb other people while cubing.



> Last I remember, you modded two A5's to be exactly like the Haiyan Memory that you had.


Yes, that's right. I don't use the white one much, though - I just use my black one. The black one doesn't turn quite as nice as the Haiyan Memory, but it's really close. The white one is almost exactly the same as the Haiyan Memory, but I don't like white 3x3x3s.

And I don't use the actual Haiyan Memory cube because it belongs to my daughter Marie.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 8, 2011)

You might try taking a look at what's causing the lockups, it might be a simple fix.

I didn't know you didn't like white cubes, I'm the same way. White just throws me off too much.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2011)

I've actually gotten used to white cubes for cubes larger than 3x3x3. But I use black for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3.


----------



## izovire (Feb 8, 2011)

The quietest cube you ask? 

A computer simulated cube!!! 

jk

Ghost hand II


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

izovire said:


> The quietest cube you ask?
> 
> A computer simulated cube!!!
> 
> ...


 
compared to my old keyboard, A-V is a quiet cube


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

izovire said:


> The quietest cube you ask?
> 
> A computer simulated cube!!!
> 
> ...


 
My grandpa used to work for IBM so he has a bunch of Keyresponse keyboard things...
They are SUPER loud.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah but see, izovire just said the cube was quiet; he never said anything about the keyboard


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> yeah but see, izovire just said the cube was quiet; he never said anything about the keyboard


 
but David Weisiger said, that he wants a cube that he can turn, he can't turn this one without keyboard


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 8, 2011)

But I can truthfully make the statement, "When the sides of a computer cube turn, the cube does not make any noise." :3

Before David Weisiger comes back in here and gets annoyed with this joking discussion, I say to him that it seems to be the general consensus that the Ghosthand is the quietest currently existing cube when it is turned


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Ghosthand is the quietest currently existing cube when it is *glued*


 
fixed  no seriously, you're right, GH-I is the quitest...


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2011)

My GU-hong is really really quiet. I have a GhII and F-II, and my gu-hong is the quietist.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2011)

Turn with higher accuracy.

DUH!
No; ok; lol.


----------



## aridus (Feb 10, 2011)

I think there is more of a difference in the annoyance of the sound rather than its volume. 

I have a GH II 3x3x3 and a GH II 4x4x4. The 3x3x3 is very round and springy, and makes more of a rubbing sound with some clicking now and then. The 4x4x4 is a lot more squareish and sounds like a rattle trap. They are both loud when I turn them fast but the 3x3 is not a 'sharp' loudness, while the 4x4 is a sharp and annoying kind of loud.

Edit: GH = Ghost Hand


----------



## crystallee (Feb 10, 2011)

Ghost Hand II is pretty quiet if you turn it calmly


----------



## Zubon (Feb 10, 2011)

You could try turning slowly and working on lookahead when cubing with other people around. When you are at home, you can practice fast and noisy turning.
Slow and quite turning on my mini c at my old work helped me a lot.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 11, 2011)

Dude, i know how you feel
I cube all the time in class, its what gets me through french, and geo
I use my D-II right now, but if i go crazy it does make a bit of noise,
other than that, it does have that springy sound to it...


----------

